# Static grass applicator



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This will get your attention......16,000 volts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/7521

The one I use is 9 volts and I still get zapped.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yours uses a 9V battery but the circuit inside boosts this the are least a few thousand volts. That's why can can get zapped.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi volts, low amps = get zapped good, maybe killed. Low volts, hi amps = get zapped, sometimes real good if amps high enough. Low volts, low amps = mmmmm. Hi volts, hi amps = get killed! Had the boys from the local power company out at work to put on a demo. Everyone gathered close at first. By the time they were done, no one was close. Power lines are high volts and low amps and will fry you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's very unlikely you'll get more than a shock from the static grass applicator. The voltage is high, and the current is measured in microamps.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's very unlikely you'll get more than a shock from the static grass applicator. The voltage is high, and the current is measured in microamps.


True. I've had some experience and everyone says I'm lucky to be alive so it motivates me to caution others. I grabbed bare wires without thinking when I was young (really not that long ago:laugh and, since this thread is electricity, I wanted to caution everyone. Electricity uses your nervous system and vascular system to travel to the ground. Like on NYPD, be careful out there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been jolted by the real thing, 110 and 220, so I know the pain. I've also gotten onto the business end of a 15KV neon transformer that supplied 30ma, more than enough to kill you. So yes, caution is advised. 

That being said, the static generator in the grass machine isn't really dangerous. I've seen the results, it does a pretty good job, I may actually use the modular club one on my modules.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH the fun of Volts and Amps!
I've had the unfortunate or unlucky "luck" of tying into 600 Volts at 600 Amps!
It was not my best day at work. We were pulling out old building feeders and the switch gear was supposed to be off, You kind of have to take the word of the lead because trying to test Voltage and Amperage of that size will vaporize most meters! 
Well long story made short, did you know that when there is an electrical explosion with that kind of power you can see threw steel sheets, all 6 of them! 
It also vaporizes and cooks the skin on your arm to a nice charcoal consistency.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're lucky you're still here to talk about it! I knew a guy in the Navy that got crossed up with the 440 in an electrical distribution panel, he was well done when they removed him, lights OUT!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't say that it didn't rewire or short out a few brain cells when it happened!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm with the 'you will feel it but it really won't hurt you' opinion about the output voltage/current of these devices. I have and do work with electronics, sometimes with the dangerous high voltage, high current outputs so I understand caution.

I am just about to start do the scenery on my new layout and would like to build a static grass applicator. But I can't seem to find a device power from low voltage DC. The normally listed sources no longer carry the 9-12V units only the 110VAC units.

I did see others that did use the AC line input devices (in the link on the first post of this thread). My question is about the safety of these AC main powered devices. Does the output have a connection to the AC line? To me the AC mains are dangerous (read: can kill) if not properly wired.
Has anyone here used one of the the 110VAC power ion generators?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The static grass device the modular club has is battery powered, so that's not an issue.


----------

